# BYU-USU Game Week - or Weak Game?



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

What do Jake Heaps and the Aggies have in common?

Neither can finish what they start. 

Between Heap's ability to never finish a drive, but yet talk of all this potential, and the Aggies ability to repeatedly clutch defeat from the jaws of victory, I'm wondering how this game Friday night is going to go. Its a classic case of movable object against resistable force. I really think it will come down to which team just wants to lose more. Here's to the "new rivalry" in college football in Utah!

Go Cougars? -O,- *-HELP!-* -Ov- 
-*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*-


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think I could have said it better, I am still bitter about USU's loss this weekend. This almost stuff is getting old.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

One of these teams is going to break loose this weekend. I'm predicting something like the Utah/BYU game. Which team will it be?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Utah state wins 38 to 14


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Robert Turbin will rush for 200 yards or more against the Cougars. Chuckie will look all-world. BYU forgets about trying to hand the ball to DiLuigi for 5 yard losses. They get smash mouth with Kariya and Juice, neither of whom can run for 10 yards without getting winded, but both of whom gain yardage. Somehow Jake Heaps connects with a receiver on a throw down the field. It's an accident waiting to happen. BYU squeaks out the win.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Aggies by 10. Special teams needs to get their act together. We should be 3-0 if it weren't for their fanatics.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So this morning, I decided to try to remember why Cougar Nation should have any kind of faith in Jake Heaps to do anything. So I went to byutv.com and plugged the lapper into the plasma and re-watched the Toilet Bowl game against UTEP from last year. (Great way to get your Cougar on by the way. BYU-TV has lots of old games that stream really well - try it out.) Anyway, in that game he was incredibly accurate with both passing and timing, and hit numerous receivers all over the field. He looked very impressive. Granted, it was UTEP, which is weaker than any of the teams he's faced this year. But still. He was throwing good passes and hitting receivers in stride. It was an extremely well played game. 

Comparing that to this year, the biggest thing I have noticed is the surge and protection of the line. Last year, by the end of the year at least, the line was off the line and surging forward, which opened up the run game fairly well. (And granted - this was against UTEP so bear with me.) But in the four games this year, the O-line isn't getting a surge against anyone. In my view, when the running backs are getting hit at the line or behind the line, that isn't on the RBs. It is on the line. And for the QB, a half second rush on a pass makes a world of difference in the timing and route running. So if Heaps is rushed 1/2 second on each play, he is not adjusting well to that, the receivers aren't where they should be, and the throws are errant - especially the timing routes. So in my view, until the line gets their crap together and can surge off the line, BYU's offense will struggle. 

So here is my bold prediction - if BYU can beat the Aggies off the line, they will win. If not, Aggies win.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Okay, I'll make a real prediction. After analyzing both teams this year, I will give the edge to USU. Why? I think their coach is a better football game motivator. I think they will come in fired up and mad that they have let their games get away. I think their running back is good enough to run up some yards which will free up the freshman QB to throw over the top of BYU's poor long ball defense. Heaps hasn't showed me anything this year, but I think he will get a little more on track. I'll go with USU 38-27


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I really hope the Aggies win in Provo. However, their D-Line will get tired going up against the larger BYU Offensive Line in the 3rd Quarter and BYU will pull away. I'm thinking a higher scoring game for BYU, maybe 38-24.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess I should put up my prediction. I would like to see USU to to BYU what Utah did, but I don't see that happening. I still think the Aggies will finally play a complete game (fingers crossed) and pull out a victory. I am going to predict USU 17, BYU 13.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

USU comes out on top in a great game......thats my thoughts.....


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Aggie fans, is there some kind of "curse of Merlin Olsen" or something like that which has your team as snakebit as they are? I don't think I've ever felt so sorry for a team I didn't actively root for. Soooo sad for them. 



It looks like the zoobs have a new QB as well. o-||


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I gotta hand it to the Aggies. They are getting really creative in losing games they should win. Wow. 

All that said, USU has a heck of a team with some major players out there. They fought really hard in this one and the Cougars just got freaking lucky at the end. That tipped pass? That is a 1 in a 1000 kind of play. USU should have won that game. Its amazing how one or two plays really determines the winner. While I came away from Provo tonight very happy my team won, I'm not sure they were the better team. Great game though.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I agree with what Gary said except I'm sure of one thing........the better football team did not win in Povo last night. I hope that the Aggies go un-defeated for the rest of the season and claim the WAC title. I love their execution and play calling. The ONLY reason that I'm glad BYU won is that it shut up a couple of D-bags sitting behind me.--------SS


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

That was a tough finish to watch last night. Riley played lights out. What are the odds. I couldn't believe that last pass found its way into someone's hands. It was off target and deflected - right to your own guy. I guess that's why you run a cross pattern and throw the ball where your receivers converge. 

The Aggies should be 4-0 right now. At least this time they didn't make any blatant errors to lose the game. I'll blame it on BYU getting really lucky. 

Last thing I want to say is that Turbin is incredible. I think he'll have a future at the next level.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Last thing I want to say is that Turbin is incredible. I think he'll have a future at the next level.


He will play in the NFL for sure. I can't believe USU only gave the ball to Turbin 9 times. He should get 15-20 touches per game.

BYU almost gave the game away by handing the ball to DiLuigi in a short yardage situation at the end of the game. When will they learn that he's not an every down back? Even if he hadn't fumbled he had come up short of the first down on 3rd and two.

Heaps has been a huge disappointment for BYU this year. I'm sure there are tons of fans calling for Riley Nelson, but the Smurf is not capable of making all the throws necessary from a BYU quarterback. Heck, even the final touchdown throw was an accident because Nelson was way off the mark for his intended receiver. BYU is Air Force when Riley's in the game. Maybe that is good enough this year?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Heaps has been a huge disappointment for BYU this year. I'm sure there are tons of fans calling for Riley Nelson, but the Smurf is not capable of making all the throws necessary from a BYU quarterback. Heck, even the final touchdown throw was an accident because Nelson was way off the mark for his intended receiver.


The receiver was held and the ball was still touched by the receiver; how can you say he was way off? Heaps has been terrible! I thought Lark would be the 2nd option, but heard that Riley got last year's eligibility back?? He went 10/13 I believe? Compared to heaps at about 35% or so, I don't think that there is even a decision to be made. Although, I don't think Nelson would have done as well had he been the starter, USU was clearly prepared for a QB that can't run for the life of him, they clearly did not make the adjustments necessary to spy the QB.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> The receiver was held and the ball was still touched by the receiver; how can you say he was way off?


Because he was way off the mark, even if DiLuigi had not been held. The USU safety tipped the ball, not JJ. I've now watched it at least a dozen times in slow motion. 
Nelson also underthrew McKay Jacobsen on the long ball by about 8 yards. Jacobsen made a really nice play to come back for the ball. Riley simply doesn't have the arm to make the big throws. 
I will say that Riley running the ball is much more fluid than handing it off to stop-to-grab-it DiLuigi. The Cougars' running game got a much needed boost when Nelson was on the field.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > The receiver was held and the ball was still touched by the receiver; how can you say he was way off?
> 
> 
> Because he was way off the mark, even if DiLuigi had not been held. The USU safety tipped the ball, not JJ. I've now watched it at least a dozen times in slow motion.
> ...


He certainly doesn't have the arm strength, but to hit your receiver in the hands...what do u call heaps' throw missing wide open Holt by 3'?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Who's arguing for Heaps?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Who's arguing for Heaps?


Sounds like you are by saying that Nelson's game winning deflected TD pass was "way off" when compared to Heaps missing wide open receivers by a yard at times. Nelson certainly was not my first choice last year, but today there is no question that Nelson is the man for the job. My dad suspects that marriage has messed old Jacob up... The only decision to be made is whether Lark or Heaps is in second position.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

> Because he was way off the mark, even if DiLuigi had not been held. The USU safety tipped the ball, not JJ. I've now watched it at least a dozen times in slow motion.
> Nelson also underthrew McKay Jacobsen on the long ball by about 8 yards. Jacobsen made a really nice play to come back for the ball. Riley simply doesn't have the arm to make the big throws.


DiLuigi didn't get his hand on the ball because he was held. Although the ball wasn't the prettiest ball, I think if he wasn't held he would have pulled the catch in. Also, although Jacobson came up with that ball I don't think that's where the pass was intended. If you watch the replay there was a wide open seam rout that was a much better choice than a deep receiver that was coming across the field trying to shake a safety. Jacobson just happened to beat the receiver running the seam to the ball. But even though Nelson clearly got bailed out by some lucky breaks and some great effort by his receivers (Hoffman), at this point I'd still take him a million times to one over Heaps.

First of all, that play to Jacobson and a lot of his other completed passes happened because he was willing to keep his eyes down field and wait till he saw a legitimate opportunity for a completed pass before he threw the ball. Heaps feels less pressure than if my grandma was rushing him, gets scared and throws into double coverage to avoid a hit. If you watch when the camera stays on him after the throw, half the time he's cowering and waiting for the hit. Sissies shouldn't play football.

Second, I've always admired Nelson's work ethic and leadership. I've never seen him give up on a play, and I've never seen him shy away from a hit by sliding when running. If he needs another yard for the first down he lowers his shoulder and does everything he can to get the extra yard. If you want to be the team leader you have to show them you're willing to be in the trenches with them. I think Nelson has shown that and I think Heaps has not.

Which brings me to my final reason why, at this point, I'd take Nelson any day over Heaps. The players around him seemed work harder when Nelson was in. I don't know if it was just a feeling of desperation that everyone felt and so everyone was playing a little harder or if it really is that they're willing to work harder for Nelson. But when I was watching the game every player on the field seemed to be giving a better effort when Nelson was on the field.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to the Cougars! My wife told me I am not allowed to watch anymore football after the game because I was so frustrated with another Aggie meltdown. A few observations I made.

BYU made the right decision going with Riley in this game, but I don't know if he is the answer for the rest of the season, maybe it is a wake up call to Heaps.

Turbin is an absolute stud, but like someone else said he should have had double the carries, he always has the capability of breaking out a big run. USU is pretty deep in the running back position this year.

USU needs to keep the pedal to the metal the whole game. I disagree with the coaches decisions on both sides of the ball late in the game. Every game they have went to the prevent defense they have lost, keep being aggressive, do what has been working the rest of the game. On the offensive side of things don't get so conservative and somewhat predictable. All they needed was one first down and they would have had the game wrapped up at the end, but they ran what looked like nearly the same play with Turbin three times in a row and BYU was right on top of it. 

I think USU will be fine as they go into conference against a bunch of cupcakes, but the Aggies are also famous for playing down to their competition.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Riley Nelson is not top quality D-1 quarterback material. His arm is weak. He's too short. He doesn't make good decisions with his throws. He tends to heave balls up and hope for the best. That worked out for him against Utah State but it won't against anyone with a defense. Nelson's advantage over Heaps is his running ability, which might be just what the Cougars need this year. Nelson does play with heart; you have to give him that. 

None of this is in defense of Jake Heaps. He's made his own bed with his poor play.

The comments from BYU players about playing harder and stepping it up when Riley was in the game really rubbed me the wrong way. I know I've only coached high school sports and there's a big difference, but still, I have the expectation that players leave it all out on the field no matter who is in the game. 

Too bad Drew Phillips couldn't make the grades. From what I've seen, he's phenomenal. The BYU backfield would be so much more dynamic with him.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

After the body of work that has been put in this year by the Cougar offense, I've come to the conclusion that Jake's problems are a result of poor protection from the line on both running and passing. Jake is getting 1/2 to 1 second less than he had towards the end of last year. In a system based completely on timing routes, this throws the whole mess off kilter. Jake rocks it in practice where he gets that extra 1/2 to 1 second. But in games where the defense doesn't have to hold up, he is rushed. And even being rushed by 1/2 a second makes a difference of hitting the receiver, or missing him by 3-5 yards. 

From what I've seen of Riley, he is less dependent on timing routes, and like in playground football, throws to receivers instead of spots. So in a rushed situation, he can improvise better. So unless the line can somehow provide a surge on running plays (something totally absent this year) and a solid pocket on pass plays, Jake will continue to struggle. Looking at the coming opponents however (minus TCU and Hawaii), the line should be provide that surge AND the protection to allow the timing plays to mimic the speed of practice. And if that happens, Jake will do what everyone thinks his potential is.

And like you BirdDogger- any player that says they played harder for Abs than for Jake ought to be run until they puke up a spleen. That is unacceptable. Period.


----------

